# Surviving high school as an antisocial



## forever21 (Mar 9, 2014)

How are you supposed to survive your high school years if you don't even have friends. "High school years are the best years of your life!" Haha false, if you have no one. If you don't go out to any parties, or go out with "friends", or do anything social, high school is basically just learning and studying, and that's obviously no fun. I'm going to be a senior next year and I know senior year is supposed to be the best year, but I feel like it'll just be another year of antisocial studies.


----------



## BeStillMyHeart (Feb 7, 2014)

I feel ya. I'm going to be a senior in HS too, but I might just graduate early. I never went to a party (sorta glad that I didn't), never hookuped with anybody, never hung out with nobody outside of school. I wouldn't say we're antisocial. We want to talk to people, but we "can't". Even though people might see us that way. 

My school friends (I don't hang with them outside of school.) can't wait until next year. I'm just like I just want my diploma. I don't think I can do another full year of my same daily routine. I just want to be normal teen with people I can text/talk too whenever. I want text messages when I'm sleep. I want to get in trouble for missing curfew. I want people to high-five me in the hallways. I want guys to flirt with me without they being hesitant about it. I just want the HS experience too.


----------



## Hussle (Mar 5, 2014)

I dont know how i did it. Im just glad i did. Horrible years my mind was somewhere else back then.


----------



## VinBZ (Nov 2, 2013)

I stayed away from all social situations, by choice. I just couldn't trust anyone there. In the last couple years I got better at talking to people in my classes but I still always kept everyone at a distance. It wasn't a fun part of my life, but I managed to stay out of trouble for the most part.


----------



## I Lurk Life (Oct 9, 2013)

Yeah. Right before I started high school, my cousin gave me that "High school's going to be the best 4 years of your life" speech. Looking back now, I should've made a bet with him...

But in retrospect, everyone's different and everyone's experiences are going to be different. You're not going to automatically have the time of your life in high school. I had a pretty rough time in high school.

But for me, the thing to take away is that high school's only going to come once in your life. Some of the unique things about high school are that:

-It's a journey that you take with people that you've grown up with. Once you get out, you're going to see more and more of the "real world". A lot of strangers and a lot more walls.

-You and a couple hundred/thousand of people are growing up together. High school's a time for mistakes (and for fooling around).

-The world is put in front of a microscope. This could be good and bad. On one hand, you feel like everyone's watching your every move and judging you. On the other hand, there's more focus/energy/passion towards everything.

Personally, I feel like high school's a rite of passage. I was the loser who everyone made fun of back in high school. But looking back now, I should've made the most of my time instead of passing it up.

Life's what you make of it, but personally I wouldn't try to "survive" so much as _live_ life to the fullest (from experience). All in all, I hope things go well for you and I hope that you have a great senior year (by your own standards, not those of other people). And that goes for all of you. Be happy, people!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It is not too late..


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

As long as it's not a school for axe murderers you will somehow survive.

Highschool was rather boring and unpleasant for me. Isolated the whole time except my loneliness was amplified because no one bothered with me. Going whole years without saying a word. Those years seemed to be the quickest.


----------

